# How To Send Huge Files Via E-mail



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Posted by Alan Zeichick Friday, Apr 11, 2008, 08:53 PM ET

"Recently, I sent an 80MB video to one person, and a whole bunch of 10MB PDF documents to someone else. A colleague sent me an entire directory of digital photos via e-mail. Yes, via e-mail. Im going to tell you how."
http://www.bmighty.com/blog/main/archives/2008/04/how_to_send_hug.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There are actually many large file transfer sites.

Top 10 Free Online File Storage/Transfer Services (Sorted by Download Limit)


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> There are actually many large file transfer sites.
> 
> Top 10 Free Online File Storage/Transfer Services (Sorted by Download Limit)


Nice link JohnWill, thank-you.


----------

